# regular un motor CA con potenciometro?



## moindp (Feb 26, 2008)

Saludos a todos los foreros! y gracias de antemano por perder su tiempo en resolver mis dudas!
Este es mi primer mensaje y por lo tanto, quizas no lo este situando en su sitio, si es asi disculpas y corrijanme por favor.
Mi problema es que tengo varios extractores de aire, muy ruidosos, y me gustaria poder regularlos para poder disminuir el ruido, y la velocidad, pero sin que dejen de extraer algo de aire, supongo que funcionando al 25 o 50 % seria suficiente.
El mas potente es de 40 Watios, 240 Volts CA. 
Si le conecto una resistencia variable (potenciometro, verdad?) en serie lo regularia a mi voluntad?
si es asi alguien me podria comentar que formulas debo usar para calcular sus caracteristicas?maximo y minimo de ohmios? (si no me confundo)
si no es asi y estoy diciendo una tonteria por favor disculpen mi ignorancia pero mis conocimientos son muy escasos.
Existe alguna solucion a mi problema? tengan en cuenta que jamas he construido nada electronico, asi que deberia ser muy simple, o poderse comprar fabricado.
Muchas gracias compañeros!
hasta pronto!


----------



## aguevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Creeme, el control de velocidad de un motor de AC es mas complejo que un simple potenciometro, por muy pequeño que sea el motor.
Pues para ello no solo se varia el voltaje de alimentacion si no tambien la frecuencia (recuerda que la AC tiene 60Hz de frecuencia, 50 Hz para el caso de sudamerica), intenta informaciónrmarte acerca de algun variador de velocidad economico.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 28, 2008)

Ve a la tienda y comprate un regulador electrónico de velocidad para ventilador de techo.


----------



## moindp (Feb 29, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por gastar vuestro tiempo en resolver mis dudas, he mirado por internet y en la pagina de cebek tienen un regulador (R-8) pero su potencia minima es de 50 W me han sugerido que ponga despues del regulador  en paralelo con el motor una bombilla de 25 W para subir el consumo i asegurarnos de que el triac de dentro del variador se conecta, puedo poner dos ventiladores en vez de uno mas la bombilla? muchas gracias!


----------



## El nombre (Feb 29, 2008)

Eso de la potencia minima deja algo que desear. Si colocas el motor te va a funcionar correctamente sin la bombilla.


----------

